# What do ya guys put on the threads of your lights?



## Tooly (Apr 5, 2014)

*What kind of grease do ya put on the threads? Thanks*


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 5, 2014)

I am pretty sure there are lots of thread out there on grease, but I basically use two type of lube on my lights:
NyoGel - for o-ring lube on most HA type lights.
Krytox - for Titanium lights, both o-ring and threads.

Specifically to your question - I usually don't lube the threads except for a few Titanium lights like my McGizmos. I don't find lubing the threads generally provides much benefit.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 5, 2014)

Although it's a very long thread by now, the information in the *Comprehensive Grease and Lube Thread *is by now very comprehensive to say the least. 
Please refer to that thread for more information. Thanks & Best regards,


----------

